# New here: Dove questions



## Leleto (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here and have recently gotten my first ringneck dove. I've named her Beja and she is 8 months old. I have a question regarding her nails. They seem a bit too long and I was wondering if it would be better to get her a cuttlebone perch or take her into the vet to get them trimmed? Thanks!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

They don't look long to me. Just to make sure they don't grow longer than normal, it would be good to have a hard perch like a piece of brick or wood to stand on. The nails get naturally trimmed that way.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

She is very pretty.I have never trimmed any of my doves nails.I have different types of perches & tree branches for them to use.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they don't look too long to me either, you risk cutting too short and then bleeding so, I would say no they don't need it.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*nails*

I agree with everyone - the nails on that dove look perfectly normal. I would not clip them. Doves don't need "grooming" like some parrots do. I've only ever had one very old dove (that lived to age 25) that needed her nails clipped - but that was only when she was very old (over 20 years old) and inactive. A normal dove that gets out and walks around will not normally need nail clipping - and those nails look like they are supposed to.

And I would not use a cuttlebone or sandpaper perches. While well intentioned, those perches can cause foot problems - especially if birds have nothing else to sit on. I rescued some parakeets and they only had sandpaper covered perches in their cage - and both birds had open bleeding wounds on the bottoms of their feet that their previous owner was completely unaware of. We had to treat their feet with antibiotic creme and wrap all the perches with cloth gauze before they would heal.

I also agree with the others who suggest putting a brick in the bottom of your dove's cage. Doves like perches most of the time but they also sometimes like to sit on something flat and that will help wear down the nails. But again, if your dove just gets normal exercise and time out of the cage to explore, it probably won't ever need nail clipping.

BTW, I just noticed that your dove looks like a "silky" which means she probably doesn't fly well - so all the more reason to leave the nails alone as she may need a little extra "nail tip" to help her get a good grip and hold on to your hand! Clipped nails make it harder for them to hold on. Nails have a sharp end for a reason - i.e. good grip!

She looks very nice and tame - a great pet for you!


----------

